# Couple Of M6 Questions....



## Adam Thirnis (Apr 16, 2005)

Firstly when are these back in stock?









Secondly I have seen some pictures where the O&W logo on the dial is plain white and others where it is reddish in clour. Which is it?


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Just taken an M4 into my care and it has a white logo. I think all the recent watches have white logos.

Very happy with the M4 by the way, quality is very good for the price, feels solid and dependable as well as looking classy.

Jon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The M6's will be in stock in about 2-3 weeks. They should have the white logo.


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

My M6 bought about a month ago has a white logo and a white box around the date window.

I love it.


----------



## Adam Thirnis (Apr 16, 2005)

Roy said:


> The M6's will be in stock in about 2-3 weeks. They should have the white logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine will be one of the first orders


----------

